# Rohloff: QR to bolt-on conversion



## Al Warda (Jul 4, 2015)

Ive just been converted. I've read much about this subject and deemed it impossible. A 'mere' NZ $150 got me from a QR to bolt-on and no more anxiety about slippages in my horizontal drop-outs (it's a Surly Krampus).
Great


----------



## Al Warda (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot, and you might find this interesting? A link to the work my mechanic did on the hub
https://www.facebook.com/pages/PuresportsNZ-Ltd/457762514257173


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool. One of these days when my 'hoff has to go back to Cycle Monkey USA for a service/overall I may get this done. I'd prefer bolt on with the horizontal dropouts on my Krampus.


----------



## Al Warda (Jul 4, 2015)

You should do. For the peace of mind, not to worry about slippage and looking down at my wheel after a long descent, it was well worth it.


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Is Speedhub compatible with sliding dropouts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkfss


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Slider dropouts


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool. I have a ~Mootis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkfss


----------

